# UPDATE: Download Accelerator Plus 8.1 released <Download Free version here>



## Kiran.dks (Feb 21, 2007)

Download Accelerator Plus 8.1
Popular Free Download Manager

*www.speedbit.com/img/logo2.gif
*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/Miscellaneous/dap.jpg


*Manufacturer's Description:*

DAP will accelerate your download by finding the fastest sources (websites) for the file you want, then splitting the file into several pieces & downloading them at the same time, making the most of your connection speed. This is just the beginning of what DAP can do for you.

From finding the files you need, previewing them while you download, resume broken downloads, view completed files, sending them to friends and keeping your privacy after downloading - DAP lets you manage your downloads in the easiest way possible!

*DAP Specifications:*


Supported Browsers
Internet Explorer 7.x
Internet Explorer 5.x | 6.x
Netscape 6.x | 7.x
Opera 5 | 6
Mozilla | Firefox


*Supported Platforms*


Windows Vista
Windows 98 / ME / XP
Windows NT4 / win2000

*DAP Features:*


Integrates with all browsers – Internet Explorer, Netscape, Opera, Mozilla/Firefox
Download list - Advanced management of downloads queues,priorities and statuses 
File Information pane – Advanced information of downloaded files and sources 
Completed downloads list – Separate list of completed downloads 
DAP Drive integration – Save downloads and Upload files to DAP Drive web storage

 *Download : Download Accelerator Plus (Free Version)*

Home Page


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 21, 2007)

Opera 10 is not suppoted 
thanks for the update


----------



## nikhilrao (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info buddy. Hope it doznt 'av spyware


----------



## Pathik (Feb 21, 2007)

thanx 4 the info... but i prefer fdm...


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 21, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> Opera 10 is not suppoted
> thanks for the update


Opera 10 is not yet under development!!
The latest version is 9.1 and 9.2 is in beta.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome guys!


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Feb 22, 2007)

*Download Accelerator Plus 8.5 Build 8536 Beta has also been released*

*beta.speedbit.com/Images/screen_downloads.gif
Download Accelerator Plus (DAP) leverages patented technology, ease of use and rich features including: multi-connections for fastest download from most responsive servers, auto-recovery from lost connections and errors, AlwaysResume (where standard resume is not supported), scheduling, file management tools, auto hang-up and much more. It integrates with Internet Explorer, Firefox, Netscape and others.
*Latest Changes: *


Security check by ZoneAlarm for every site and application you download
Tabbed downloading
NEW and improved interface
New and improved download triggering
Automatically open downloaded files
Simplified options and updated menus
download- *download.speedbit.com/dap85beta.exe

Link- *beta.speedbit.com/


----------

